# digital rectal exam



## heatherwinters (Oct 11, 2007)

Are digital rectal exams performed on women as part of a medical exam covered by Medicare?


----------



## Cottrell (Oct 15, 2007)

*digital rectal exams on women*

Unfortunately MCR is only paying seperately for DRE's on male pts. I attached a link for a quick reference sheet I found on MCR's website. Oh, and they aren't paying for the 82272 anymore either, you have to send the cards home with the pt. 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QuickReferenceChart_1.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------

